# Using ASH for cabinets



## dsmit12 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have the opportunity to buy some ash at a discounted price. 1250 BF for $500. Is this a good price and would this be a good material for cabinets.


----------



## believebraves (Jan 10, 2011)

dsmit12 said:


> I have the opportunity to buy some ash at a discounted price. 1250 BF for $500. Is this a good price and would this be a good material for cabinets.


No it's not, please tell me where this is located and I will go buy it so no one else gets cheated!!

Actually Ash is great hard word. I bought roughly 1000 BF for $500 back in the summer. Only thing is, it's like oak, make sure you plan on staining the projects not painting, as it is very "grainy."

Seriously though, kiln dried? And where are you located?


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

dsmit12 said:


> I have the opportunity to buy some ash at a discounted price. 1250 BF for $500. Is this a good price and would this be a good material for cabinets.


That's only $0.40 per bd. ft. 1250 bd ft is a LOT of wood. What grade is it? Even for a low grade it's cheap. But if the condition of the wood is real bad you will have a lot of waste trying to get good pieces for the cabinets. If it were #1 or better I'd jump on it if you have room to store it and a way to haul it.

Awhile back I bought some white ash, nice stuff, 4/4 rough clear, long (14") and wide(8" - 12") for $2.00 a bd ft and I thought I was getting a steal.

Bret


----------



## dsmit12 (Jan 4, 2013)

i really didn't want something that looked like oak. I would prefer hickory to make some mud room cabinets but for the kitchen I was looking for something less grainy. i don't think it is kiln dried. It is in texas at a mill that is closing down. It is rough sawn so I can't tell the grade much and it is 4/4 8" x 8'. what do ya'll think of sycamore for cabinets. i think he has some of it.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Sycamore doesn't seem to me like a good choice for cabinets because of the extreme variability you're likely to get in the quantity of ray flakes in the face grain. It would make the cabinets look too uneven. To see what I mean, if you don't already know, check out sycamore on my site.


----------



## dsmit12 (Jan 4, 2013)

phinds. This is the most extensive wood site I have seen. Did you personal take all these pictures? Where is it that i could purchase some of these species? Thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I'll let you be the judge of the condition of the wood since you will be there to see it. Ash is a very good wood for cabinets however it was so widely used in the 1960's and 1970's it's kinda looked down on today and out of style. I've had customers have me rebuild perfectly good cabinets just because they were made out of ash and it dates the house. If you don't have a problem with other peoples attitude toward the wood and perhaps lower the value of your house than go for it. You would be the one to please then.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Steve Neul said:


> I'll let you be the judge of the condition of the wood since you will be there to see it. Ash is a very good wood for cabinets however it was so widely used in the 1960's and 1970's it's kinda looked down on today and out of style. I've had customers have me rebuild perfectly good cabinets just because they were made out of ash and it dates the house. If you don't have a problem with other peoples attitude toward the wood and perhaps lower the value of your house than go for it. You would be the one to please then.


I never heard that before, and I don't agree. I'll take Ash anytime. It's lighter than the Oaks, IMO. It machines well, finishes beautifully in a natural finish, and will stain/dye very well. Ash is available in hardwood plywood in ¼", ½", and ¾", which provides sheet stock to use in conjunction with the lumber.









 







.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

dsmit12 said:


> phinds. This is the most extensive wood site I have seen. Did you personal take all these pictures? Where is it that i could purchase some of these species? Thanks


I took the 7,000 or so pics that are in the "my samples" upper section of each page and I stole the other 23,000 off the interent.

You'll have to do internet search by species to find vendors.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

Go buy phinds's poster of the wood species. It's a work of art and after I framed it my bride even let me hang it in her office so I can go in and salivate over wood.

I'm with cabinetman on ash. I think it's a beautiful wood and has some great qualities, as he said. It's about to become a collector's item, though if you don't like oak for cabinets you probably wouldn't like ash for that application, either.

Can't the guy at the mill tell you the grade? If it's "mill run" there will be a lot of 3 and some 1 and 2, but at .40 a bf, you only need better that a 30% of it to be 2 or better to be paying less than a buck and a half a bf for the stuff you want to keep.


----------

